# Intro And New Toys



## UncleD (Sep 18, 2016)

Hey all,

I've been lurking for a while here trying to absorb as much information as I can on machining. I worked in a machine shop for a few years right of of high school, but haven't done anything much since. (I'm 53)

Made it to the Grizzly tent sale yesterday, long story short, bought a lathe and a mill, then some basic tooling to get me started. Should be fun!

Set them both up last night and did the break-in procedures. Now to mount them solid, level, and start making chips.

They both had been returns for one reason or the other, but seem to be working just fine.

I'll be asking lots of questions as I know just enough to get myself into trouble


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome to the forums!  

Those are nice machines and there are a number of owners here to help you with your machine specific questions. And there's a whole herd of folks here that will help with the more general ones.


----------



## dieselshadow (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice score!


----------



## RVJimD (Sep 18, 2016)

Nice, I have the same two machines in my garage and enjoy them both!  I do have a couple of poor production value videos on my YouTube channel using both.  I would have liked to get to the tent sale but it just didn't work out.  It is a bit of a drive for me.

 Here is a link to my latest where I use the DRO on the mill for a bolt circle.  



  Jim


----------



## LucknowKen (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats: Great looking score!


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 18, 2016)

Welcome aboard! 

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------

